# Algae?



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Is it true it takes air from the water and can harm your P's? My reds have had a tough night last night due to not enough air in the water or the filter my dad changed. But my main question is I have dark red Algae growing on my driftwood and is impossible to scrub off. It is now taking over my entire tank, rocks, fake plants that are near it. What are the pros and Cons of having Algae and the reddish purple kind. Also now I am starting to dots of green coming up on the glass which is a first. I saw green Algae on the drift wood a month ago then i took it off and haven't seen it till now.

What is best to do. My piece is amazing but i think if it continues to happen and I cannot do anything i may have to get rid of it.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

you can dose flourish Excel on it or do the perioxide dip. Take out the decor with the algea and spot dose peroxide on it and wash it off and replace in tank, you will start to see a dying off in a few days


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> you can dose flourish Excel on it or do the perioxide dip. Take out the decor with the algea and spot dose peroxide on it and wash it off and replace in tank, you will start to see a dying off in a few days


Its bassicly stuck in my tank..i have a rock holding it down which i dont wanna move because it took forever to find a spot for it to hold.. is there anything i can add into the water which wont harm P's?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

flourish excel. It should kill BBA (black beard algea) and you dose it in your tank like prime or any other fert. Flourish excel is basically carbon which is found in co2. I know your tank is none live planted but Im giving you the same advice I would a live plant person. 
I think this is the way you should handle it in a non live tank. If it were live id say get up your co2 levels

here is a link about algeas

http://www.aquariaplants.com/alqaeproblems.htm


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

you might wanna try powerwashing it. Also keep alot of surface current as it will help your water keep a higher dissolved oxygen count. A powerhead works great for this.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Plants Forum

Harry

BTW Flourish excel is not marketed for killing any type of algae. It is that some people have noticed it has that property when heavily dosed directly on to algae.

Excel is not CO2. It is, however, a liquid organic carbon product that plants can also take up and with the power of photosynthesis turn it into carbohydrates. Excel is actually a intermediate for carbohydrates. The secret with algae is basicly that is has been found that algae can take up carbon dioxide for the photosynthesis but not excel, unlike higher plants can.

Red algae (Black Brush Algae, Audouinella and Balck Beard Algae, Compsopogon) do not take oxygen out of the water any more than higher plants do. During night time the cell respiration needs oxygen in all plants. And during day time (light) all the plants take up carbon dioxide and produce oxygen, algae too.

But blue-green algae, actually blue-green bacteria (Cyanophyta) when blooming, are capable of producing liver toxins and may possess a possible threat or danger for fishes.


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

You could always do a black out for a couple weeks, provided you dont have any live plants. Or just cut down your photoperiod in general. How long are you running your light daily? I was under the impression that red algea is pretty hard to grow due to high lighting demands.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

SAFETYpin said:


> You could always do a black out for a couple weeks, provided you dont have any live plants. Or just cut down your photoperiod in general. How long are you running your light daily? I was under the impression that red algea is pretty hard to grow due to high lighting demands.


Audouinella grows very well in low light conditions. It is very typical to get this pain in the a-- algae on driftwood, rocks and on the edges of plants leaves. Not low light, but only compelete blackout (for 3 days) will kill it.

Harry


----------

